# Considering a Sub-Tropical tank...



## Ridewithme38 (Oct 16, 2011)

Since my daughters Goldfish that she won at the fair seems to be the most hardy fish i've ever seen, it doesn't look like i'm going to say to her "I'm sorry sweety, cracka passed away, if you want we can go to the LFS and pick up dozens of Guppy's and Platies to fill your 29 gallon tank"

So i've decided to go another way and make her tank into a sub-tropical tank(goldfish are sub-tropical fish)....From the VERY VERY Limited information i've found online, the temperature of a sub-tropical tank should be kept between 66-72, i'm going to do my best to keep it from 70-72....this of course limits the fish that will thrive at this temperature...

I've found that Platy's don't mind this temperature and Rosy Barb's should be ok, maybe Paradise fish, but with no actual listing of Sub-tropical Fish, i can't find anything else

Do you guys know of any other fish that can thrive at the lower end of Tropical?


----------



## TwilightGuy (Oct 22, 2011)

Black Widow Tetra, check the profile on this site... down to 68 F


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

white clouds


----------



## MinaMinaMina (Aug 28, 2011)

Bloodfin Tetra can go mighty cool, 64 to 82 degrees F and are very hardy. There colors do pale in lower temps. They can live to be 10 years. But if your goldfish is a long tail variety, some Bloodfins can be a bit nippy, I hear. That hasn't been my experience, though.

That's fantastic that you got her fish set up in a swank crib! Way cool!

BUT (I'm sorry, there is a "BUT")... Do be careful mixing other fish with Goldfish. Really, I don't recommend it. Goldfish are waste factories! Its crazy how much waste they produce, even relative to size! And with how big they can get, it gets even more crazy. What kind of goldfish is it? Because, if she won it at a fair, its probably the common variety. And if that's the case, and to be honest... I don't think that you'd have room for any other fish in a 29g tank. In fact, your goldfish will out grow your tank. It could end up a foot long!

I'm sorry to be the bearer of bad news... :-(


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Oct 16, 2011)

I feel so guilty about hoping the goldfish dies....don't get me wrong, i'm keeping up with 20% water changes twice a week feeding it a mix of flakes and pellets, vacuuming the gravel and watching the water chemistry very closely...So i'm not trying to kill it....but god, its so limiting having a common goldfish in a fishtank...especially when its young and less the 3" long, the 29 gallon tank looks so HUGE and empty with just one little common goldfish in it

I'm considering keeping some rosy barbs and other fish(i REALLY want to try Paradise Fish) in there for about a year, atleast till he gets big enough to eat them, then getting a tank of their own for them or moving the goldfish to a friends pond..he's way too small for the pond right now


----------



## MinaMinaMina (Aug 28, 2011)

There might be some snails that could be happy there. And they can be a lot of fun to watch, so that's a kid-friendly addition!


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

is there no chance of you getting another tank ?


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

For a common variety, one needs more than a 29 gallon alone. If it wasn't, it could be the only thing In there.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Oct 16, 2011)

diablo13 said:


> For a common variety, one needs more than a 29 gallon alone. If it wasn't, it could be the only thing In there.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


This confuses me a little, one needs more then a 29 gallon tank for a 3" fish?? or to keep a common goldfish into adulthood one needs more then a 29 gallon tank....

I'm 6'3 and my daughters mother is about 5'11'' its pretty much a given that my daughter is going to be tall, but at 6 years old, i can still get away with her on a twin size mattress even though eventually, she's going to need a longer bed


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

keeping it into adult hood. I honestly would see if a pet store would take the goldy. A common can easily reach 12+" if properly cared for. If it was a fancy goldfish, you could maybe get away with 3 of them if they were one of the smaller varieties provided you had a lot of filtration.


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

No, the Goldfish currently doesn't need that 29 gallon, but as an adult it will need more than that, I prefer to keep babies in the big tank no matter their size. Wait, did she just say 3 fancies are ok In a 29?!?!? No way, 1 fancy would fit, no more.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Oct 16, 2011)

Mikaila31 said:


> keeping it into adult hood. I honestly would see if a pet store would take the goldy. A common can easily reach 12+" if properly cared for. If it was a fancy goldfish, you could maybe get away with 3 of them if they were one of the smaller varieties provided you had a lot of filtration.


So the problem is keeping it in the tank into adulthood, or for 5+ years in the same exact tank....yah, thats not a problem for me, i do have a friend(actually brothers wives father) who has a rather large goldfish/koi pond, so after about a year or two(about 6inches i figure) it will be moving into there

So beyond that, with two water changes a week, gravel vacuuming and watching the chemistry closely(like is done with every fish) would a paradise fish or a school (5-6) of Rosy barbs be ok?


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

In a 29? The Paradise Fish is rather aggresive, I wouldn't do it. So are the barbs, but they may be OK if it's a Goldfish. I honestly would keep it alone, but if you have to, do the barbs. And for 3 more inches, it would be more like 6 months.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Oct 16, 2011)

diablo13 said:


> And for 3 more inches, it would be more like 6 months.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



thank you for that Dablo, i've read 3-5 years to grow full size so i wasn't sure how long for 6" 6 months should be good may is a good temperate time around here, the pond shouldn't be too hot or too cold so getting 'cracka' comfortable shouldn't be hard


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

I believe that's around how long it takes. 6 months to 1 year, max.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

diablo13 said:


> No, the Goldfish currently doesn't need that 29 gallon, but as an adult it will need more than that, I prefer to keep babies in the big tank no matter their size. Wait, did she just say 3 fancies are ok In a 29?!?!? No way, 1 fancy would fit, no more.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


eh depends how you like to stock. I see no problem with 3 of smaller varieties of fancies in a 29. You obviously need proper filtration and maintenance though to go with those levels. I would leave it bare bottom to help with the maintenance, call me lazy lol.


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

What do you mean by "Smaller Varieties"? Like Orandas, or some odd dwarf goldfish?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

diablo13 said:


> What do you mean by "Smaller Varieties"? Like Orandas, or some odd dwarf goldfish?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


orandas get large. Ranchus and lionheads are the first that come to mind. I mean smaller varieties by exactly that. The different types of fancies reach different lengths. Pretty sure the two above get about 6" max, which is much smaller compared to an oranda.


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

If I remember correctly, Orandas get to like 10". Comets and Commons get a foot, for the OP's info.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

